# Oldskool - Jungle | Early Drum'n'Bass | Breakbeat | UK Hardcore



## Cryonics (12. September 2014)

Sind hier auf PCGH(X) noch Freunde des Oldskool besonders in Bezug auf Jungle, Ragga Jungle, Early Drum 'n' Bass, Breakbeat, Dub und Hardcore zu finden ?
Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand es damals gehört hat oder heute immernoch hört.

Goldie, Kemistry & Storm, Peshay, Dilinja, Shy FX, Andy C, Ed Rush, Optical, Hype, LTJ Bukem, Magenta, Mask und viele mehr müsstet ihr dann auch kennen 

Ich selbst bin mit ein paar Freunden in dem Bereich aktiv, deswegen würde mich auch interessieren ob jemand bei unserem Projekt mitwirken will.

Wer ist denn hier noch alles Fan des Amen Break's bzw. des Reese Basses? 

*Greetz and Back to tha Roots !*
Cryonics


----------



## firejohn (12. September 2014)

Hab n paar Internetradioaufnahmen. Hatte nur den Windows Audiorecorder zur Hand. Hatte mal den Fehler gemacht einiges in wma umzuwandeln. zwecks festplattenknappheit. das schlimmste war dass mir mal meine 30gb hd gestorben ist, wär ich am liebsten auch.

Also Hardcore hatte ich auch aufgenommen, Alec Empire etc. 
DnB auch. Und früher noch auf Kassette DnB auf nem FM Sender aufgenommen, wo sonst nur Volksmusik kommt - 
Piratensender evtl. Jedenfalls hab ich diese Art von DnB nie wieder gehört. Die Kassetten wurde von einer Freundin/Bekannten mit Trance überspielt oooh nein!


----------



## Cryonics (12. September 2014)

Wie hast du die Tracks empfunden ? Etwas im Darkbereich? Typischer Drum 'n' Bass Break oder Amenbreak? Reesebass? Falls du das noch genauer weisst, kannst gerne hier posten, vielleicht kenne ich den ein oder anderen Track


----------



## firejohn (12. September 2014)

boah keine ahnung. manches hab ich jetzt später namentlich gekannt. hab nir files hier rumliegen. 56k modem gehabt, also quali is halt. aber besser so, nostalgie ist ne ganz eigene gefühlswelt.


----------

